# Musik CDs archivieren - welches Format?

## BlackEye

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab mich jetzt entschieden meine alten Musik-CDs zu archivieren. Welches Format bietet sich da am besten an? Sollte ich nach Ogg-Vorbis rippen oder lieber mp3?

Welche Qualitätsstufen wären zu empfehlen? Bei mp3 gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit mit VBR nochmal platz zu sparen - ist das empfehlenswert?

Danke und Gruß,

Martin

----------

## Hupf

Kommt ganz auf deine Anforderungen an. Wie viele CDs sollen auf wie viele GB (Plattenplatz) passen? Soll das Archiv die CDs ersetzen?

Grundsätzlich würde ich zu FLAC raten, welches verlustfrei arbeitet und die Größe etwa auf die Hälfte reduziert (d.h. ca. 300MB/CD).

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn du deine CDs entsorgen willst, also nur noch die Datei auf der Platte, dann würde ich auch FLAC nehmen, weil man ja nie weiß, was noch kommt. Ansonsten, wenn du sie nur bequem im Zugriff haben willst aber die Originale noch da sind, probiere es doch einfach aus. Da kann man dir keinen Tip gebe, kommt drauf an, wie du sie hörst. Über Computerquäken ist sowieso alles egal. Wenn du eine Hifianlage angeschlossen hast, dann musst du es dir anhören, bis es halt passt.

----------

## BlackEye

Also ersetzen werde ich die CDs erstmal noch nicht. Nur einmotten denke ich.

Hören tue ich die CDs wohl über einen PC der an einer Anlage angeschlossen ist.

Hm... FLAC schau ich mir trotzdem mal an.

Danke für die Tipps!

----------

## zyko

MP3, falls du die Musik auf tragbaren Hardwareplayern hören willst.

Vorbis, falls es dir um den optimalen Kompromiss aus Qualität und Dateigröße geht.

Flac, falls du ein verlustfreies Format willst.

 *Quote:*   

> Welche Qualitätsstufen wären zu empfehlen?

 

Bei Vorbis: Das Programm oggenc (media-sound/vorbis-tools) hat die Option "-q", wobei ab -q5 angeblich kein Unterschied mehr zum Original zu hören sein soll. Ab -q6 steigt die Dateigröße überproportional an. Teste am besten mal an einem anspruchsvollen Stück aus, ob du einen Unterschied zwischen -q5, -q6 und Original hörst.

----------

## Dr.Willy

Also wenns ums Archivieren geht führt denke ich kein Weg an Flac vorbei. Wenn du einfach nur die Musik "auf dem Rechner" haben willst, nimm vorbis.

----------

## BlackEye

Habs eben mal probiert - mit Flac wird eine CD ca 500MB gross. Das macht für nen Sampler mit 2 CDs also ~1GB. 

Hmm... Wenn ich es mit OGG kodiere ist ein Lied in etwa 6-8MB groß (bei keinem hörbaren Unterschied).

Vielleicht kodiere ich alles in OGG und motte die CDs in einer großen Verpackung ohne die ganzen Plastikhüllen ein. Dann hätte ich sie zur Not noch da - aber etwas platzsparender aufgehoben. Mal sehen.

Danke erstmal für die ganzen Infos

----------

## py-ro

Dann lege sie aber nicht direkt aufeinander und schweiße sie am besten Luftdicht ein.

Py

----------

## BlackEye

Luftdicht einschweißen? Hab ich was verpasst? Dachte so CDs sind haltbar..

Aber in den Kühlschrank müssen sie nicht, oder? :p (kleiner Scherz *g*)

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Luftdicht einschweißen? Hab ich was verpasst? Dachte so CDs sind haltbar..
> 
> Aber in den Kühlschrank müssen sie nicht, oder? :p (kleiner Scherz *g*)

 

wenn du sie mit flüssigstickstoff übergießen willst solltest du vielleicht doch flac nehmen  :Wink: 

----------

## Hupf

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Luftdicht einschweißen? Hab ich was verpasst? Dachte so CDs sind haltbar..
> 
> Aber in den Kühlschrank müssen sie nicht, oder? :p (kleiner Scherz *g*)

 

Da laufen schon chemische Prozesse ab, betrifft aber vor allem gebrannte, nicht gepresste (z.B. industriell gefertigte Musik-CDs) Medien. Ich kenne jetzt die Zahlen nicht mehr, AFAIR hält so ein Rohling im Schnitt 2-5 Jahre, eine gepresste CD um die 15 Jahre. Auf jeden Fall war beides kürzer als seinerzeit von der Industrie versprochen.

----------

## BlackEye

2-5 Jahre? Da halten meine Disketten ja länger die hier noch rumfliegen... Was denn das fürn Murks  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

CD und DVD taugt zur Langfristarchivierung gar nichts. Gibt da so ein paar spezielle, die länger halten, aber das Zeug löst sich irgendwann mal auf. Trocken und kühl und vor Sonneneinstrahlung geschützt lagern.

----------

## Dr.Willy

...oder direkt bei FLAC bleiben.

Meinegüte, 2TB Speicherplatz kosten garantiert weniger als der Schrank für die CDs.

----------

